# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Yellow Messenger, marketplace on chat, Bitonic technology labs Inc., Bangalore, Karnataka, India

## Airicist

Website - yellow.ai
yellowmessenger.com

youtube.com/YellowDotAI

facebook.com/YellowDotAI

twitter.com/yellowdotai

linkedin.com/company/yellowdotai

instagram.com/yellowdotai

Co-founder and CEO - Raghu Ravinutala

Co-founder and CTO - Jaya Kishore Reddy

Co-founder and CPO - Rashid Khan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yellow Messenger: Artificial Intelligence-based app to discover, shop for products"

by Naina Khedekar
March 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Leverage conversational AI for your enterprise with Yellow Messenger

Sep 23, 2019




> Conversations are natural. And they'll never change. But there's a new conversation. It's artificially real. Artificial Intelligence backed by NLP and ML to Reimagine a Billion Experiences!
> We're reimagining conversations for over 100 clients globally, across industries and functions. Headquartered in Bangalore, India; we're helping conglomerates like TATA, Schlumberger, Reddoorz, Public Bank Malaysia and more.
> When are you joining the conversation?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Indian Conversational AI Platform Yellow Messenger Partners With Microsoft to Develop Enterprise Voice Assistants"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
January 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Yellow Messenger rebrands to yellow.ai, launches AI-powered voice bots"

June 26, 2021

----------

